# Atlantis fish



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

I live 10 minutes from Atlantis. What a facility. I'm going there next Sat to pick up a pair of Apisto. Aggazizi (sp.?). Very freindly staff. When my club visit the hatchery of the summer I picked up two black corydoras aneus, which I had never seen before. I'm glad they opened the store to the public once again.


----------

